# Took A Gamble - HD - Toro Power Clear 518 ZE 18 in. Single-Stage Gas Snow Blower



## ekeenan81 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi all,

I took a gamble recently at Home Depot. I had my Troy-Bilt getting fixed and we were getting more snow in NJ last week.

They had this returned unit in the garden section (Toro Power Clear 518 ZE 18 in. Single-Stage Gas Snow Blower)... retails for $429, and I was able to get for $99.

Bring it home and I am not able to get it started.

Unit had gas in it when purchased - I emptied out and put fresh gas in

Unit had oil but it look like it had too much - I drained out and put in some Mobil 1

It has electric start but either using that or the pull with choke on I was able to get it to catch for a second or two sporadically but otherwise I cannot seem to get it to start.

I can look to replace the spark plug, but looking at it... it looks pretty clean.

Wondering if anyone had any ideas otherwise I may bring it in to be looked at.



Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd probably pull the plug and clean or replace it. Check to see if it is wet when you remove it. Before re-installing it I would pull the rope a few times to clear it out. If it still doesn't start see if you can get it to run momentarily with a shot of carb/choke cleaner or spray a spritzer of gas into the carb to see if it will fire.
If it's *trying *to fire it sounds more like a carb problem but anything is possible.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

did the oil you took out smell like gas? since it sounds like you were able to get it to fire sporadically i would probably be opening up the carb and checking the needle/seat to make sure it is moving nicely and check the main jet to make sure it isn't clogged. sometimes priming the crap out of it can knock things loose if it is not too clogged. 5-10 primes and then trying to start it.


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I would check your spark to see if it is sporadic as well. It could be a loose connection or bad kill switch , you can unplug the grounding wire from the coil to the switches and see if that makes it run as well.


----------



## ekeenan81 (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks will look at all of these, appreciate the comments

I did notice when initially trying with priming 4 to 6 times … tried electric start as well as manual pull

Was doing it a number of times that a little oil seems to come out of the tube in the back and it ignited a small flame which I just blew out

I did notice a sound when trying the electric start… sounded like you had a quarter in a plastic jar that you are shaking


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It sounds like either the electric starter is loose and/or its starter gear has stripped.

How handy are you? Would you be willing to take the fuel bowl off and then remove the main jet to clean it out?

If you have to pay someone to have this fixed, that's not much of a bargain (especially if you need the electric starter fixed too).


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

ekeenan81 said:


> Thanks will look at all of these, appreciate the comments
> 
> *I did notice when initially trying with priming 4 to 6 times* … tried electric start as well as manual pull


Only prime two times. The engine is flooded. Pull plug, and pull starter rope several times. Clean and dry plug.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

russ01915 said:


> Only prime two times. The engine is flooded. Pull plug, and pull starter rope several times. Clean and dry plug.


if the carb is functioning properly that might be true but if the carb is clogged up with bad fuel or dirt it could take a lot more priming to get it to even run for a second or 2. i know it may be new but you never know what the person who returned it may have used for gas or how long it sat at the store after being returned.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I’m assuming the oil level is good, and not full of gas from a bad needle and float. 

Does the engine have sufficient compression? Strong visible spark? 

I’d pull the plug, clear the flood, pinch the fuel line and try to fire it strictly on starting fluid.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Great deal! I have a somewhat larger Power Clear, I'm really liking it so far. 

Definitely try what's been suggested. But worst case, hopefully this won't be a repair that costs you money. Even if it's "open box", it should still be under warranty, I'd hope.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello We had a few come in for no start repair. The engines turn over. Have spark. The governors go bad. Maybe because they have a very high rpm spinning them paddles.


----------

